# break apart mold necessary?



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i haven't yet ordered a mold, and since i also do not make much on it, cannot spend much! was looking on ebay and see wood and those white plastic no liner ones. i am using all GM and some lard type recipes. if i go cheap and get the wood molds, some are break apart types, some just a box. is the break apart what i need or is the box well enough?


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I love my wooden mold from Colorado Organics. Yes, you have to line it - but it is easy to use the lid as your guide and fold your freezer paper. The nice thing about this mold is you can cut the soap right in the box. I have the 24 bar mold, not sure how they compare price wise to what you are looking at.

Here is a link to their website: http://coloradoorganics.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=62

Just my two cents.
Kellyjo


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Dh made my molds and they are all breakaway. I have a couple others that are not and I prefer the breakaway. Just easier for me to get my soap out, especially if something should go wrong.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

My hubby made me a break away type box and I covered it with a thin silicone coating. I am in love with it. I never have to line it and it comes out every time like a charm.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep that is what I have also Becky that silicone is wonderful. made my own and the cost was less than $10


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I still line. Haven't had the nerve to try the silicone thing. Since dh's time is so short I'm afraid I'll mess it up and then he won't get to making a new one for longer than I want to wait. LOL


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

how did you line it with silicone? that goopy stuff for bathroom tiles??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep the goopy stuff Kitchen and bath


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

just put it on like frosting a cake? then do you put mineral oil on it the first few tries? its kinda scary to go liner-less! but how nice that'd be!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

get it on smooth I wet my fingers and just worked with it and nope didn't use any mineral oil but guess you could.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In purchasing my new molds I was told that mineral oil will break down the silicone. Minerals oil is a petroleum product so it makes sense. Vicki


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I never even used mineral oil on mine the first couple of times. You can't really mess up a mold with silicone because you can just strip it off if you mess up badly. Actually, after a bunch of uses the silicone can get a bit dinged up so I am going to strip mine off soon and reapply it. 

I wouldn't use silicone if the mold didn't break apart because I doubt I could get the soap out.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm worried that silicone will keep me from getting my mold together tight enough. The bottom board slides into two slots then then ends slide down on top of the bottom board. I just don't see how I could get the corners to look really good.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

redskygal said:


> I love my wooden mold from Colorado Organics. Yes, you have to line it - but it is easy to use the lid as your guide and fold your freezer paper. The nice thing about this mold is you can cut the soap right in the box. I have the 24 bar mold, not sure how they compare price wise to what you are looking at.
> 
> Here is a link to their website: http://coloradoorganics.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=62
> 
> ...


----------

